# Aberdeen & Shire - what would you want?



## Overgrown Pony (20 February 2013)

Hey guys

I've had a rather wealthy business man approach me for ideas.  He has 30 acres of land that he'd like to build some sort of equestrian business on.  It's around 2 mins outside Bridge of Don.  I'm not sure yet on the hacking in the area.  We're going to have a meeting shortly.

So i'd like to pick your brains.  What do you think would work?  What would you like to see?  What's missing in the area?

I followed the recent post about the severe lack of a decent riding school in Aberdeen/Shire.  Would that be an idea?  

He is a business man so would not be doing it for the love of it.  Is there money to be made in a riding school?  What about a livery yard?


----------



## melissa1971 (20 February 2013)

I would like to see somewhere you can go for hacks, I'm a happy hacker not really wanting lessons but the only decent place ive found for hacks is Huntly so somewhere nearer would be good..I live at peterhead


----------



## khalswitz (20 February 2013)

Not a riding school - limited money in it at the moment due to the economy, I know several riding schools in Aberdeenshire struggling right now. However, a big, competition sized indoor arena, plus (if he has the land) a well-maintained cross country course for competition purposes is something we sorely need in that area. You could also do well charging for livery there with good facilities, nice and close to town.


----------



## Daytona (20 February 2013)

There a lack of livery yards with indoor schools offering full livery, only a few in aberdeen and always full.


----------



## Britestar (20 February 2013)

Do you really think the area needs another indoor arena running comps? There are already loads all running comps every weekend, all with diminishing numbers.


----------



## Girlychu (20 February 2013)

Retirement livery and a yard with an indoor school would be nice


----------



## Overgrown Pony (20 February 2013)

So the general thoughts are a smart livery with a nice indoor school that offers full livery.  I was thinking a cross country course that can be hired would be great too.  

How about a gallops?  There isn't one anywhere round here is there?  The only place to give your horse a good long pipe opener safely is the beach and even then you can hit soft sand.

How amazing would it be for liveries that don't have their own transport for the yard to have a decent sized lorry to taxi people around to comps, hacks, beach etc.  Some people never get the chance to get out and about with their horse.


----------



## Ilovefoals (21 February 2013)

Definitely a top quality livery yard with good facilities.  All weather gallop track would be fantastic too


----------



## muffinthemule (21 February 2013)

Gallops-yes please!! Would def be interested in hiring well surfaced, hilly training tracks.  Or maybe a XC schooling area as not many of those locally (although maybe not enough acres for that??).  On the topic of indoor schools and comp centres I feel we are already spoilt for choice and as Britestar says there are already comps on every weekend in the area, rarely oversubscribed, so not convinced there is a need for yet another.


----------



## brucea (22 February 2013)

A really good tack and feed shop


----------



## spookypony (22 February 2013)

Where in Bridge of Don? Reasonable hire facilities would be nice! Gallops sounds good too.


----------



## ClobellsandBaubles (23 February 2013)

XC nearby would be fun, decent tack shop would also be good, gallops is a fun idea. I always thought there were quite a few yards with indoors and there's plenty of BS.


----------



## EmmasMummy (23 February 2013)

Definately XC, with maybe some sort of leisure ride........if they have the land manyeb do like the cabin has done and plant forest for hacking paths.  I'm not sure that another place to have comps would be good or bad.  As you get them and then they say they wont be booked all the time and they are.


----------



## Overgrown Pony (27 February 2013)

Cheers for your replies guys   I met with him on the weekend and the surrounding hacking is superb!  It's literally a few minutes out of BOD so great location.


----------



## guido16 (28 February 2013)

A big tack shop which also supplies feed and a training XC course.

That way I can get horse feed on the way home!


----------



## EmmasMummy (28 February 2013)

guido16 said:



			A big tack shop which also supplies feed and a training XC course.

That way I can get horse feed on the way home!
		
Click to expand...

But not SO big it puts the other wee ones out of business though!  But then we HAD big tack shops - Sessnies and the one in Bridge of Don and they both folded.  If its going to be big it will also need to be online so as to sustain its self.


----------



## EmmasMummy (28 February 2013)

Overgrown Pony said:



			Cheers for your replies guys   I met with him on the weekend and the surrounding hacking is superb!  It's literally a few minutes out of BOD so great location.
		
Click to expand...

How is the site in relation to the morning/evening traffic?  As long as its east of Parkhill cross roads should be fine 

In relation to this - one thing for the guy to consider....shower/changing facilities on site.  For those that like to go to the yard before work but who would get stuck in traffic on way home to change.  With Lockers for each livery and some spare.  This will also come in handy if they do competitions that involve an overnight stay.


----------

